# Bloody Show- mare 324 days in foal



## MeganH (Mar 26, 2012)

My mare is 324 days in foal and has more room in her bag to fill. This will be her 5th foal. She has progressed very nicely in the past week. Belly dropped, mushy poos on and off, bag has filled a decent amount, biting/kicking belly, yawning, rolling, rubbing bum.. and over the last 7 days she has also had a small amount of bloody show off and on as well. Last year she foaled around 340 days. I did not own her then so I don't know how full her udder was when she foaled.

I haven't read many places about mares having bloody show for a week before foaling so wanted to ask if anyone has had any mares do this?

her bag last night-












belly 2 days ago


----------



## Mona (Mar 26, 2012)

What kind of bloody show are you speaking of? Can you describe it? Are you referring to inside or a discharge? I have only seen a discharge a couple of times throughout all my years of breeding, but when I did, the mare did not foal for several days later. (I believe it was less than a week, but was not the next day or anything like that) I sent my photos to crayonbox for use on her pages. The link is http://www.crayonboxminiatures.com/Foalingsigns.html


----------



## MeganH (Mar 26, 2012)

Whoops I should have specified! Sorry!

I am talking about a thin bloody discharge. It was thicker and seemed to have more blood yesterday but I didn't get a photo. This is when it started so you can see some of what I am talking about. It ends up dripping down from her vulva and leaving a stain behind.











She seemed to lose her mucus plug around day 310- I found some discharge and blood on her back hind leg. I never saw an actual plug though.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 26, 2012)

I keep trying to post and for some reason it won't let me, I'll try once again. Sometimes mares will have bloody show cause by fetal pressure rupturing small blood vessels. What concerns me though is the amount of swelling at the bottom of the vulva, I would contact my vet a explain what is happening and see what they say.


----------



## Sandy B (Mar 26, 2012)

A lot of mares will have that yellowy-red stain on their vulva. Most of the time it is from them rubbing they bottom so hard that they rupture blood vessels. I have even had some go as fat as to have small skin tears from rubbing. It can also be a little bit if urine leaking and staining. To be safe, a call to your vet would not hurt. She looks like she is making up nice though.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 26, 2012)

I agree with the rubbing or some other pressure breaking blood vessels. Is she acting normal otherwise?

I don't know that I'd have the vet out just yet, but I would definately call and discuss. It wouldn't hurt and it might help!

Best of luck!


----------



## MeganH (Mar 26, 2012)

She is acting totally normal otherwise. Seems to be getting close to foaling. This started showing this week after her belly dropped nicely so it could be the pressure. She has a very active foal. That second picture looks swollen but its not- I took it from underneath and it made it look huge. She was trying to clinch her vulva and was telling me I had spent enough time back there lol.

I have called my vet and will update with what she says once I get to speak with her.

Thank you everyone!


----------

